# launch or lunch?



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Know the feelin.

If I can't fish, I go for second best and paddle in the river.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

You did the right thing.

Yaroomba with any sort of half reasonable swell is for surfies only.


----------

